# Hassell Signs Offer Sheet



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1845927

6 years, $27m.

Good news? I think so, even though I'm not the hugest Hassell fan in the world.

-- "only" $27m. That means the deal (assuming 10% increase from first year) starts at around $3.5m, and

-- this might put the kibosh on the NJ deal once and for all. Or at least in it's current crap-laden state.

MN has 15 days to match. Will they? Do you HOPE they do?

Thoughts?

Ed O.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope we get to keep him for the following reasons.

1. We need defense in the back court and he is very good.

2. He signed a very reasonable contract and would be easy to move later.

3. He is still a young player and develop a better shot.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peaceman</b>!
> I hope we get to keep him for the following reasons.
> 
> 1. We need defense in the back court and he is very good.
> ...


I think that I agree with pretty much all of this. His defense IS very good, and he could be a good role player on the team as it improves... and as you say he's still young enough (25) to be around and in his prime when we're there.

I guess that the negatives would be

-- eats into our cap space next summer, 
-- crowds the 2 spot (and he's only really capable of playing the 2 at 6'5") down the road as Outlaw/Monia/Woods develop into players,
-- locks up a goodly chunk of our MLE for 2 weeks.

There are counters to each of these, of course (what cap space? who cares about crowding based on development that might never happen, and if it IS crowded doesn't this just give us another chit to play? and: what ELSE are we going to use our MLE on in the next two weeks?)...

Good stuff, I think, and hopefully MN passes.

Ed O.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Minnesota will match. That's a good thing for the Blazers because they need a shooting guard that can actually shoot. In 3-4 years when Hassell is making $5 million you'll be glad you don't have the scrub.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> -- this might put the kibosh on the NJ deal once and for all. Or at least in it's current crap-laden state.
> 
> MN has 15 days to match. Will they? Do you HOPE they do?
> ...


I hope they do get him, so it'll end the Nets rumors.

The team doesn't need Kittles, DA, Exel, Damon, Telfair AND Hassel.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Minny will match without any hesitation. He's a key defender on that team that has a lot of shooter and offense so they don't need that from him. It's probably a better fit than here anyways. I hope they don't and we deal some of our clogged backcourt...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...not a bad signing. But 6 years seems a bit too long for a defensive role player who puts up ~ 5 ppg, 3 rpg, 1 ast type numbers. Maybe the Blazers have a deal lined up for Ruben Patterson, as RP and Hassell contribute similar qualities and now have similar contracts.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

I like Hassell, I hope the T-Wolves dont match I mean his contract is reasonable and he is a GREAT defender which makes it worth is to me and hes only 25 I believe.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*If this goes through and we have trenton then...*

DA has to be moved either by himself or with shareef for big men help and NO more SG's...a good deal of NVE's minutes will be coming from SG and therefore we cant have DA and Trenton taking all the minutes at SG...so if this goes through, bye bye DA


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If I were a Blazers fan, I'd be praying that Minnesota matches the offer sheet. Hassell isn't that great a defender. I don't think he's even one of the ten best perimeter defenders in the league. And his offensive game is SO awful that he's a liability on the court.

Remember, he was garbage in Chicago. He worked out well with Minnesota because they had great outside shooters like Cassell and Wally to take pressure off him and hide his offensive deficiencies. Portland's other guards won't be able to do that so I don't think Hassell will be a good fit in Portland.

Players like Hassell are a dime a dozen and if Minnesota is smart, they'll decline to match, and they'll find some other cheap player with good defense and no offensive game. This is a classic case of the player who parlays a few good months into a big contract that he'll never live up to.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think in a year or 2 this guy is going to be a stud. If the wolves make a trade for a sg/sf in the next 15 days, it means hassell is gone, plus that is unlikey


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This move really takes me back...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=57091&highlight=Hassell


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If I were a Blazers fan, I'd be praying that Minnesota matches the offer sheet. Hassell isn't that great a defender. I don't think he's even one of the ten best perimeter defenders in the league. And his offensive game is SO awful that he's a liability on the court.
> 
> Remember, he was garbage in Chicago. He worked out well with Minnesota because they had great outside shooters like Cassell and Wally to take pressure off him and hide his offensive deficiencies. Portland's other guards won't be able to do that so I don't think Hassell will be a good fit in Portland.
> ...


I mostly agree with you. I think his defense is a little better that you suggest, I think he's arguably top-10 in perimeter defense, but certainly nowhere near top-tier.

Six years is far too long and paying him a large percentage of the MLE is too much. Defensive specialists who aren't game-changing (and Hassell is not) aren't that special. The Blazers had one, traded him to the Rockets in the Pippen deal and got him back when the Rockets cut him....Stacy Augmon. That's how valued and hard to find they are.

The Blazers have one at the moment: Ruben Patterson. In fact, Patterson's perhaps a better, more versatile defender. And Patterson has a better offensive game, in terms of slashing, to go along with no shot, like Hassell.

Defensive specialists are not hard to find, especially with no offensive game. I think this is a poor signing and I do hope the Wolves match.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Honestly I hope that Minnesota matches the offer sheet and I think they will. I mean Hassell's a great defender and all, but 6 years is a really long time for a role player like him. A player just like him will probably come about in a year or two anyways. Oh and plus Hassell's offense is horrendous and isn't Portland looking for guards that can shoot? I think he's a better fit for Minnesota than he is with Portland, simply put.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

this is a great signing for portland


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good signing if we do get him, if Minny does not match then we need to deal DA ASAP for a backup big man.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> this is a great signing for portland


Agreed. I hope we get him.

What does this mean for SAR? Looks like we wouldn't be trading him for a SG now.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Good signing if we do get him, if Minny does not match then we need to deal DA ASAP for a backup big man.


True. I'd love to se him go now. better yet, him plus Patterson for _________.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Minnesota will definitely match.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

The 6 years seems a little long, but remember Damon and NVE will be FA next year. That means we will be short again on guards. I doubt that either will come back and having a defensive specialist isn't a bad thing. Ruben is good, but he was wildly inconsistant last year on both ends of the court. He seemed to have more trouble with the quick players than in years past. I could not figure what his problem was. I like the deal overall, but wouldn't be crushed if we lose him to Minn.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Minnesota will definitely match.


Strange. Even Hassell's agent doesn't know what Minny'll do. 

Yet you know more?


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand this signing entirely. Trenton Hassel has a decent run in the playoffs guarding players, and now he's getting a deal for more than Bruce Bowen? Bowen's a better defender, and he can hit the 3-pt shot, to boot. 

Perhaps the Portland brass sees something in Hassel that projects him to be better than a guy like Bowen in the next few years. He is only 25, and there's definitely room for him to develop. Still, that's a lot to give a player who averaged just 5 pts, 3.2 reb, 1.6 ast, 0.4 stl on 30.8% 3-pt shooting in 28 minutes a game. 28 minutes, folks. That's not scrub time.. that's decent PT. 

To be honest, I don't see why you Portland fans aren't interested in Kittles + Aaron Williams + a 1st rounder. If that 1st rounder ends up being one of the better ones (like the Clippers), it's a pretty decent haul for a player who, if he isn't traded, is likely to leave the Blazers with nothing next off-season.

Williams can play C and is probably as good a character guy as you can find. He'd be a great locker room influence. Kittles is a solid SG who may be past his prime, but is a pretty good defender himself. He'll come off the books next year, at which time there will be plenty other Trenton Hassell types to choose from. Plus, that extra 1st rounder could end up landing the future SG, too. Kirk Snyder, a guy a thought the Blazers should have nabbed, went in the middle of the 1st, and next year's draft class should be better than this year's.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I like Trenton Hassel and depth is never really a bad thing, but it's a bit of a waste to have him around with DA and Ruben here for awhile. Perhaps this is a good replacement for Miles' leaving?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If I were a Blazers fan, I'd be praying that Minnesota matches the offer sheet. Hassell isn't that great a defender. I don't think he's even one of the ten best perimeter defenders in the league. And his offensive game is SO awful that he's a liability on the court.
> 
> Remember, he was garbage in Chicago. He worked out well with Minnesota because they had great outside shooters like Cassell and Wally to take pressure off him and hide his offensive deficiencies. Portland's other guards won't be able to do that so I don't think Hassell will be a good fit in Portland.
> ...


Agreed. That's very well put, ArtestFan. I don't see what the big deal is with Hassell, but this will look almost as bad as Adonal Foyle in 5 years. If you're a Portland fan, you have to be praying that Minnesota matches the offer.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

if its 6 years, $27 mil with 12.5% raises not 10%, it starts out at

$3.43, $3.86, $4.29, $4.72, $5.15, and $5.57 mil in the end

But if I were Minny when they were competing for the conf title.... they sign him, and say thank you Portland for making him such a cheap deal for us... compared to tothers, even if he is only good at D.. its a very good price . (Take note Darius)


If Minny passes and we get him I think 2 things happen

1) It signifies that Monia will stay in Europe for the year. Possibly to say money by not having to buy him out or that he needs another season in Europe to sharpen his skills

2) Maybe we will indeed deal DA and Rahim


Is he another Ruben, but at the SG spot instead?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> if its 6 years, $27 mil with 12.5% raises not 10%,


Portland can't offer 12.5% raises. The maximum under the MLE is 10%.

I agree with the rest of your analysis, though.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Agreed. That's very well put, ArtestFan. I don't see what the big deal is with Hassell, but this will look almost as bad as Adonal Foyle in 5 years. If you're a Portland fan, you have to be praying that Minnesota matches the offer.


Here comes the broken record: look at the two players' ages and you'll see why a commitment to Hassell might turn out differently than one to Foyle.

Adonal's just about 4 years older than Trenton, and Portland's contract offer captures him from age 25 to 31: presumably his prime years.

As far as Hassell's shooting, he is a better shooter than some give him credit for. His rookie season for the Bulls he was actually pretty darn good, including from 3 point range, but he's improved his shot selection over time and that means he's cut down on his 3 point attempts.

He'll never be Reggie Miller, but if he shoots 46% from the field and 88% from the line for the Blazers I'd take it any day of the week.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This is a smart move by Portland !!
He is an enjoyable player to watch and shores up a weakness
for the team..
Portland's team is reshaping very nicely !!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ahhh thanks Ed.. got it.. 10%


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> $3.43, $3.86, $4.29, $4.72, $5.15, and $5.57 mil in the end


I can't believe that some people actually think this contract is a bad one. That is a VERY reasonable contract for what POR is obviously hoping to be a key bench\role player. Locked up in his prime years (25-31) as Ed put it. He is a good defender, a good role player, what is the problem here? 

I don't think this is a "excelletnt or great" signing, but it could be a solid one. IF Hassell could develop into a Bruce Bowen type of player, which I think is very possible, then this is a good deal for POR. In today's NBA market, that contract is not obscene at all IMO.

On a side note, I think this signifies a change in philosophy in what Nash is hoping to acquire for SAR. Away from a SG and more to frontcourt (PF\C) help.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he would more than likely become the starter there. the guy can score when he needs to. the reason he didnt is because the wolves had kg, spree, cassell, wally, huudson, and kandi..all scorers. The diffrence between bowen and hassell is tha fact that hassell is 25 and bowen is like 50!!! Noone in their right mind would give him 6 years........


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Interesting move by Portland. I wouldn't be surprised if this put the SAR trade talks with New Jersey on hold for 2 weeks - or until the Wolves make up their mind about matching.

I love his defense. And he CAN shoot from outside, although he didn't have to fill that role for the Wolves last year.

I could see the Wolves matching. I could also see them letting him go, based on what I've read over the last couple of weeks. We'll see what happens.....


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This dude once dropped 22 points on the Bucks. He is now my favorite Blazer ever.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Can Minnesota even match? Aren't they right up on the cap or over? They do not own his bird rights, so they would have to clear out cap room to match.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Can Minnesota even match? Aren't they right up on the cap or over? They do not own his bird rights, so they would have to clear out cap room to match.


Good question... I think that they have the MLE to use.

Ed O.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I kind of like the signing. It is a bit like poker. I suspect that the contract is structured with more up front money, but in any case this at least puts Minnesota to the test. They will have to pay TH a decent amount if they want to keep him. That talked about offer from Denver was ridiculously low (although Denver had no choice). If the wolves could have locked him up for that they would have been very happy.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Can Minnesota even match? Aren't they right up on the cap or over? They do not own his bird rights, so they would have to clear out cap room to match.


*Ed O. *is right. The Wolves are trying to use Early Bird Rights to re-sign Hudson, so they've still got their MLE. They would use it to match, if that's the road they decide to go down.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I completely forgot about them having the MLE.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Actually KMurph I need to revise those salary figures. I used the wrong raise percentages.... its closer to this:

$3.60, $3.96, $4.32, $4.68, $5.04 and $5.40

Still very reasonable indeed. Not bad for taking another teams starter due to Wally's injuries

Sorry about my error.




Yes, NJ and Stefanski just got put on hold for 2 weeks for sure....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's make take on Hassell...

You usually and determine a players value by what the team he plays for thinks about him. Minnesota and their fans love Hassell and consider him a key role player in their success. I heard a while back that Minnesota was hoping Hassell would sign with Denver because all they had left to offer him was 3.3 million per, and that's the max they would match. This contract is more at the 4 mill/per level so I'll be interested if the T-Wolves think he's that important. I know the majority of Minnesota fans will be upset if they don't match.

If the Wolves don't match, then I wouldn't be surprised if Nash attempts to package DA or Ruben with SAR. However, that will be difficult because of the size of their contracts.

One question on the Hassell contract...Would it be possible we front-load his contract in the first year giving him the full mid-level exception, then starting his 2nd year do a normal progressive scale contract. Without doing the math, the contract would look something like this:

1st year - 5.5 million
2nd year - 3.0 
3rd year - 3.5
4th year - 4.0
5th year - 4.5
6th year - 5.0

The point in this would be to pay him as much as we can now, now only in hopes that it would prevent Minnesota from matching, but also would help us for the future when there will be a realistic chance we're under the cap. I'm not sure if contracts like this are possible, so if someone knows, please inform me. I'm assume the extact details of the contract aren't out, but I doubt Portland did something like that anyway.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*WE HAVE BECOME A BETTER DEFENSIVE TEAM*

If the Timberwolves don't match our offer then we instantly become a better defensive ball club. It was just a week ago that people were saying we were going to have a bad off-season. We get Nick Van Exel who I really like because he can back-up Damon and also play some 2, he is an explosive scorer. We also get a great defender in Hassell, if he joins the Blazers, he will be my favorite player because I like the way he plays defense. He is better than Ruben IMO. The Blazers now just need to find a back-up C incase you still want Stepania as your back-up or if Ha doesn't play this season. As of right now, I think the Blazers will get Shareef and he will play for us next season. Imagine Hassell and The Rattler on the court next season along with maybe Ruben, we will dominate on defense!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I'm not exactly thrilled about this. For one, Qyntel is never going to get a chance now, and Telfair will be lucky to get any PT as well. Secondly, we already have a solid perimeter defender in Ruben Patterson. Finally, if Trenton can't hit from the outside then he's not going fill the one void we need from our 2 spot.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

The reason I like this signing so much is that it makes the idea of S.A-R. and Randolph on the court at the same time at the 4 and 5 more viable. With defenders like Van Exel (Not great but still much better than Damon. Or maybe Bassy can surprise us and earn minutes on the defensive end), Hassel and Ruben in the second lineup we can afford to have two mediocre interior defensive guys like Randolph and S.A-R. in the game at the same time. I could see the 4/5 minutes distribution working out something like this...

5- Ratliff (30) Randolph (10) Stephania (8)
4- Randolph (20) S.A-R. (28)

And that 10 minutes when Randolph and S.A-R. are on the floor at the same time we have that really solid perimeter defensive group on the floor.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Can the wolves even match if they want to keep troy hudson too.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

This, from the Minny paper......



> Timberwolves restricted free agent Trenton Hassell will sign an offer sheet as soon as today to play for the Portland Trail Blazers, The Oregonian was reporting in Sunday's editions.
> 
> The Wolves have 15 days to match Portland's offer and keep Hassell, but with the deal believed to be worth up to $27 million over six seasons, the price might be too high. Hassell, 25, played last season for the third-year minimum of $638,679 but would be paid a starting salary in 2004-05 of about $3.6 million. That would use up nearly three-quarters of the Wolves' $4.9 million mid-level exception to the salary cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Um i know alot of you think patterson is a great defender but I remember ALOT of times he becomes a liability because he takes way to many chances IMO Also didnt ruben want to be traded again, i mean as it stands we may have ruben, SAR and miles sittin out next season if portland dont satisfy them.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If nothing else, if we get him, we found someone finally able to stop Carmello :yes:


Good points Tince, if we can frontload the contract as you state. It would be beyond Minnesota's grasp at the MLE. I am not sure about those type of contracts. Perhaps SCBF or Ed O can eleborate on them when he reads these. They are pretty good at the CBA stuff.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Good points Tince, if we can frontload the contract as you state. It would be beyond Minnesota's grasp at the MLE. I am not sure about those type of contracts. Perhaps SCBF or Ed O can eleborate on them when he reads these. They are pretty good at the CBA stuff.


I'm not 100% sure how front-loaded contracts work, but I don't see how Portland could front-load something to get it to where MN can't match under the CBA... they're both relying on the MLE to sign (or match) so I think they'd be working on the same limitations.

Maybe front-loading it would make it more expensive for MN sooner, and from a bottom-line perspective Portland would simply be willing to spend more sooner, but the Wolves aren't on a budget that I can see (like the Nets, for example) so I don't know that that's a serious consideration...

Ed O.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

The jury is still out for me. 1) I don't know his play all that well. Relying too much on others say-so. 2) Seems like this signing (if and/or when it happens) makes the guard minutes too tight again. I was really liking the idea of DS, DA, NVE sharing about 32 minutes per game. 3) We definately needed better defense. This solves that issue.

I agree the SAR talks go on hold for summer vacation!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I think this is a great move. Hassell showed himself to be a pretty versatile scorer when the ball was put in his hands - but with a team revolving around Cassell, Sprewell and most of all, KG, that wasn't often. More importantly, he stepped up when the Timberwolves needed him in the playoffs against the Nuggets and Kings. If Portland plans to make the playoffs this year - which they better - they need young players with poise, and Hassell had that quality last year. 

I applaud this move, and again, the Blazers are looking good for next year - but with options if they steal want to deal Abdur-Rahim, Derek Anderson, and now, Ruben Patterson has become expendable as well. 

The next move I'd like to see is a trade of SAR and Patterson for a young power forward/ center and some draft picks - hopefully with a team that can absorb some cap space... then we sign Darius Miles for enough to keep him around a little while.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how front-loaded contracts work, but I don't see how Portland could front-load something to get it to where MN can't match under the CBA... they're both relying on the MLE to sign (or match) so I think they'd be working on the same limitations.


I remember reading that a front-loaded contract is essentially one that has a signing-bonus attached to it. I think Chad Ford wrote something about this when describing Kenyon Martin's deal. What I remember is that, cap wise, the money really doesn't change, because the bonus is spread out evenly over the duration of the contract. Money wise, though, it means a team has to fork over all that money up front The downside of this for the player is that their total contract value might go down because of how the bonus + salary numbers add up year to year. It's sort of like opting to take the up front cash on a lottery pay-out.  

I haven't read anything about Hassell's deal including a big signing bonus, though, or any trade clauses, for that matter. It just sounds like a straight up $27 million contract for 6 years. Nash is just seeing if McHale is willing to commit long-term.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I have mixed feelings about the offer sheet.

BAD:

At his age, I don't see big improvement in his future. What we see is what we get. He might slightly improve his defense through experience. He might display his outside shooting he had in his rookie season. That's it.

He is not a difference maker and won't ever become one IMO.

He is not the outside shooter we (desperately) need. (Though in his rookie season he made 60 of 165 3pt attempts for 36%. For some reason he stop taking 3 pointers the last 2 seasons)

Couldn't the Blazers have "developed" their own defensive specialist at a fraction of the cost and saved the MLE for a backup big man?

GOOD:

Puts the New Jersey trade rumors to rest. I do not like the Kittles/Williams trade, and signing a FA guard should kill that deal.

I think he is a very good (not great) defender, and he was even better in the playoffs doing excellent work against Peja, Carmelo and Kobe. Portland needs better defense in the backcourt, that being a significant weakness last season.

Locked up a proven NBA rotation player "reasonable" money during his prime. Even if he doesn't work out well in Portland, he should be easy to move later. In that sense, becomes an asset of the franchise.

If his game improves, his contract will be fair.

If the Blazers add Trenton, they would have enough in the guard stable that the option of moving Damon now or at the trading deadline, if a good deal comes up, becomes a reality.

And most important of all:

Steals a starter from an important conference rival. Very underestimated GM strategy. Anytime you can use your FA signings to weaken a rival you do so. When choosing FAs to pursue you go for the player that was an important part of the rival, even if you otherwise rank them a bit lower than other options.

We are not in the Timberwolves class right now, but hope to be soon, and they are one of the teams we will have to get past if we want to win.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> 
> And most important of all:
> 
> ...


Good post, Masbee. 

The fact that Minnesota would get worse should the Blazers make this deal is one thing that makes me think Kevin McHale will match - and probably up the ante a bit, just so that Hassell doesn't have any mixed feelings about returning. However, even if the Timberwolves do re-sign Hassell, it will be at a higher salary than they planned on, and may have some financial repercussions down the road. Sure, Minnesota's got a wealthy owner, but even Paul Allen reached his limits. 

If Minnesota doesn't match - who do they start at SG? Not Fred Hoiberg? :laugh: Or, will they move Sprewell back to SG and hope Wally is healthy enough to play a full season as a starter at SF? Hmm....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Your right Ed O... I had not put two and two together, we are using our MLE to get him as well.

Good points Edgaraven.... I think the benefit to us, is that we offered Hassell a 6 year deal instead of 3 or 4....

I hope McHale does not match it. Hassell makes our team better defensively. But in reality I fail to see why they would not match it.


As a side note: It encouraging to see Hassell decided to sign the offer sheet with us, and Cheeks and Nash made a good pitch to get him to sign. It makes me think maybe Portland is not so bad a destination after all in drawing FA's. Maybe next summer will be a windfall


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> One question on the Hassell contract...Would it be possible we front-load his contract in the first year giving him the full mid-level exception, then starting his 2nd year do a normal progressive scale contract. Without doing the math, the contract would look something like this:
> 
> 1st year - 5.5 million
> ...


Can't be done quite like that. The maximum raise or paycut from one year to another in Hassell's case is 10% of the first year's salary.

So, if the Blazers wanted to "frontload" the contract by offering the full MLE in 2004-05, the $27 million offer sheet could look something like:

$4.903 - 4.413 - 3.922 - 4.413 - 4.413 - 4.903

Which would be $26.967 million (I"m just playing with numbers at this point, of course)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Personally, I like the move. If he came off the bench RP and him would be a great defensive duo. I like it.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I'm not exactly thrilled about this. For one, Qyntel is never going to get a chance now,


Thank God. Trade or cut him NOW!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/hassell_feature_011128.html


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

wallpaper


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

photo


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1845927 

Umm, I'm pretty sure this was the original articel posted but the second line states.



> The offer sheet is for six years, $27 million and pays him a flat $4.5 million each year.


No 10%, or frontloading. Just strait up 4.5 a year for 6 years. That's pretty much your whole MLE.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Why would the Blazers waste their time with HAssel if Minny will match?*

Im telling you guys....Nash seems like the type of GM who wouldnt make the offer unless he felt strongly that the wolves dont match! i mean I bet theres some number in the offer that screws up Minny somewhere...making it hard to match....cause if we offered him and really wanted him, Im sure the offer would have been for more, which leads me to my point...which is the offer Hassel signed has some bad point making the wolves not wanna match.

maybe even the 6 years!


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree. With Hoiberg already signed and Hudson most likely to re-sign, I just don't see any room on their roster for Hassel. Hassel had his opportunity due to injuries, but with money already tied up with Wally and Spree, I just don't believe that Minny will match this 6 year deal.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

The Twolves are in our division. If they are forced to sign a player at a higher amount than they really want to, it hurts them a bit long term. I don't the public numbers for THassel are that bad, but it is better if the Twolves have to pay him 4.6 mil a year than getting him for the ?3.3 mil a year some offer from Denver would have been.

For the Blazers, I think long term they see him as the "defensive SG to complement the offensive SG that we will see in Monia. I think the Blazers do want him on the team. 

I guess we will know how much Minny thinks of him in two weeks.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Could you start a few more threads about this please?


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a hard time imagining that Minnesota will not match this offer.

I think they will think long and hard, will ultimately match Portland's offer to Hassell. Hassell did a good job defensively on Melo in the playoffs, and with Utah and Denver improving so much, I have a hard time seeing Minnesota let another divisional opponent improve at its expense.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1845927
> 
> Umm, I'm pretty sure this was the original articel posted but the second line states.
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. I think that that line was part of the update to the article that was made this morning... I don't recall seeing it yesterday (of course, we all might just have missed it).

A flat structure will make at least one Blazers poster happy , and it's actually better that they're doing it that way in the long run.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Here, here!!!  

Clearly, Blazers management reads this board, because no one else is stark raving mad enough to come up with such a notion.

Dan


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Don't Think Minny Will Match*

I think the price is too high for the Timberwolves to keep Hassell. They would love to keep him but only if they can afford to do so.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would be so pumped if they didnt match , Hassell shut down melo in the playoffs


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

the wolves can match any offer made to him by any team. they will match it. mchale is going to do anything he can to keep the same team in tact.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. I think that that line was part of the update to the article that was made this morning... I don't recall seeing it yesterday (of course, we all might just have missed it).
> 
> ...


I remember it saying that the contract was an average of $4.5 million each year. I think you're right about it being updated today.

Makes my job of trying to guess the breakdown for my spreadsheet that much easier.....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: I Don't Think Minny Will Match*



> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> I think the price is too high for the Timberwolves to keep Hassell. They would love to keep him but only if they can afford to do so.


Whats possibly keeping them from doing so? If they match, they wont be in lux tax range. Their owner reportedly has very deep pockets... what supports your thinking that the price is too high for the Timberwolves?

STOMP


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

It's interesting to see Hassell described purely as a defender. Here's what one draft profile said:



> NBA Comparison: Larry Hughes
> 
> Strengths: Very athletic 2 guard with good vision and passing ability...... Offensive game is very solid. Shoots the ball very well from the field and three point land...... Slashes to the basket with a great first step and finishes well with good hops and strength.
> 
> Weaknesses: A tad undersized at the wing position at 6-5..... A little turnover prone but was forced to handle the ball more than an off guard usually should..... Must get stronger and more physical.


In his last year at college, he shot 38% from three, and averaged 21.7 ppg (he averaged 19.2 for his college career).

Of course, Dennis Rodman was a scorer in college...


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*how about this minny fans*

the Blazers signed restricted free-agent shooting guard Trenton Hassell to a six-year, $27 million offer sheet yesterday, ending their need for Kittles and, along with it, any possible deal for Abdur-Rahim. 

"The deal is dead," Nets CEO Rod Thorn said. "It was probably dead anyway." 

The only chance the Nets would have for the deal to come back to life is if the Minnesota Timberwolves match Portland's offer for Hassell. That probably won't happen: The Timberwolves are over the luxury tax and seem to be inclined to let Hassell walk. 

And even if Portland wasn't able to sign Hassell? The Blazers' interest in what the Nets were offering just never got to be that strong.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Why would the Blazers waste their time with HAssel if Minny will match?*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> Im telling you guys....Nash seems like the type of GM who wouldnt make the offer unless he felt strongly that the wolves dont match! i mean I bet theres some number in the offer that screws up Minny somewhere...making it hard to match....cause if we offered him and really wanted him, Im sure the offer would have been for more, which leads me to my point...which is the offer Hassel signed has some bad point making the wolves not wanna match.
> 
> maybe even the 6 years!


You need to make up your mind mixum. I mean just a few days ago, you said Nash was the worst GM, needed to be fired, and everything else. Come on man.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> You need to make up your mind mixum. I mean just a few days ago, you said Nash was the worst GM, needed to be fired, and everything else. Come on man


[strike]Take it easy on Mixum--on the days he remembers to take his meds, he does just fine.[/strike]

Please avoid taking personal shots at other posters. Please PM me with questions about this policy. Thanks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Take it easy on Mixum--on the days he remembers to take his meds, he does just fine.


:laugh:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> I would be so pumped if they didnt match , Hassell shut down melo in the playoffs


He also stepped up his offense at the same time.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We need Trenton, becaise Melo killed us during the season. If he could slow him down,that would give us a distinct advantage.

Hassell,Miles, and Ratliff on the floor at the same time palying D = :drool:


----------

